

Machinic Conversations I: Hacking an industrial 6axis robot - kentlyons
http://www.iaacblog.com/blog/2013/machinic-conversations-i-hacking-an-industrial-6axis-robot/

======
imwhimsical
Amazing! This is the kind of stuff I want to see more at Hacker News!

